# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Ömer Coşkun'un doçentlik ünvanı geri alınmış, ama hem para gidiyor hem de sağlık

## Gokhan123

Hem para gidiyor hem de sağlık


10/06/2011 00:00A+ A-

İnternet ve TV'den pazarlanan 'her derde deva' bitkisel ilaçlar hem sağlıktan hem paradan ediyor. İşte bir tacir, iki hasta...

Haber: MİNE TUDUK / Arşivi



Bitkisel ilaç tacirleri,
internet
ve televizyondan reklamını yaptıkları, içinde ne olduğu bilinmeyen mucize formülleriyle insanların hayatıyla oynuyor. 

Herbalist Ömer Coşkun 2006 yılından beri, bitkisel ilaç tacirliği yapıyor. Dört yıl önce hakkındaki şikâyetler nedeniyle, Adana Tabipler Odası meslekten men cezası vererek, doçent unvanını geri almış.
İstanbul
daki bitkisel ilaç depoları defalarca basılmış. Kısırlıktan kansere, boy uzatmadan cinsel performansa kadar birçok sorunu ilaçlarıyla çözdüğü iddiasında. Bitkisel tedavi için 300 - 3000 lira alıyor. Coşkun, aynı zamanda İstanbul 3. Bölgeden bağımsız milletvekili adayı. 

Tekin Katırcı ve kanser hastası eşi Şenay Katırcı da Coşkunun kapısını çalanlardan: 
Dokuz ay önce eşimle, bir umut diyerek gittik. Muayanehanede bekleyen 80-90 kişi vardı. Kimi kanser, kimi yatalak hastasına, kimi bir aylık bebeğine çare için kuyruk bekliyordu. Ömer Coşkun, eşimi bir-iki dakika muayene ettikten sonra, Allahın izni ve bitkisel ilaçlarımla bir ayda turp gibi olacaksınız dedi. Bitkisel ilaç reçetesi yazdı. Ancak diğer ilaçları kullanmamamızı, bunun kendi tedavisini etkileyeceğini söyledi. Bir aylık bitkisel ilaç kürü karşılığı olarak 2000 TL istedi, pazarlıkla fiyatı 1600 liraya indirdik. Ancak hiçbir şekilde fatura vermediler. 

Parasını geri alamadı 
15 gün boyunca bitkisel ilaçları kullanan Şenay Katırcı, fenalaşarak acile yetiştirilmiş. Birkaç gün hastanede ölüm kalım savaşı veren Şenay Katırcının, kullandığı bitkisel ilaçlar yüzünden metabolizmasının çöktüğü söylenmiş. 

Coşkunun uyduruk bitkisel ilaçları yüzünden eşim ölümden döndü diyen Tekin Katırcı bu kez şikâyetini söylemek ve parasını geri almak için Ömer Coşkunun yanına gitmiş. İşte sonrası: 

İlaçları geri almayacaklarını, kürü tam olarak uygulamadığımız için etkisini yok ettiğimizi söyledi. Savcılık, Maliye, İstanbul İl Sağlık Müdürlüğü ve Başbakanlıka şikâyet ettim. 

Bir başka mağdur da, 700 lira verdiği bitkisel ilaçları iki ay kullandıktan sonra, kan değerlerinin aşırı düşmesiyle hastanelik olan 75 yaşındaki Niyazi Albayrak. Astım hastası Albayrak, üç ünite kan transferi ve bir aylık bir tedaviyle kendine gelebilmiş. Albayrak da Coşkun için savcılık ve il sağlık müdürlüğüne şikâyette bulunduğunu belirtiyor. 

Eski çalışan: Elimizde ne varsa paketler, satardık 
Hakkında
Türkiye
nin birçok yerinde onlarca şikâyet olduğu iddia edilen herbalist Ömer Coşkunun eski bir çalışanının itirafları da, insanın kanını dolduracak nitelikte. Ramazan Talip Er sekiz ay boyunca, Coşkunun firmasında depo ve üretim sorumlusu olarak görev yapmış. Er Depoda hiçbir kimyager ya da sorumlu yoktu. Tüm üretim köyden yeni gelmiş sigortasız çalışanlara yaptırılıyordu. Kanser hastaları için ürettiğimiz ilaç, Adanadan geliyordu. Kanserli hastalara verdiğimiz ilaç bittiğinde ise elimizde hangi bitki özü varsa ondan ilaç uydurup satıyorduk. Doktorun her derde deva ozon yağı diyerek sattığı yağ ise marketten aldığımız zeytinyağıydı. 

Yapılan şikâyetler sebebiyle, İkitellide bulunan depoya sürekli baskınlar olduğunu dile getiren Er, Deponun yeri sürekli olarak değişiyordu diyor. Halen firmaya ait bitkisel ürünler bayiler aracılığıyla pazarlanıyor. Erin, savcılığa yaptığı suç duyurusundan sonra yapılan polis baskınında, Coşkuna ait gizli depoda bitkisel ilaçlara el konuldu. 

Avukat: Kumpas kurdular 
Ömer Coşkunun avukatı İlknur Türker Çelik iddiaları yalanladı: Ömer Bey hakkında yapılan suç duyuruları var ama büyük kısmından takipsizlik kararı aldık. Ömer Bey, danışanlarına şifalı bitkilerle ilgili önerilerde bulunuyor. İddia sahipleri kendisine kumpas kurmuş.
http://www.radikal.com.tr/saglik/hem...saglik-1052333

----------

